# MSI GTX 1080 Wasserkühlung mir nur 120mm Radi?



## gokalp34 (19. August 2017)

*MSI GTX 1080 Wasserkühlung mir nur 120mm Radi?*

Hi, habe vor mir eventuell eine GTX 1080 zu kaufen am besten mit Custom-Wasser Kühlung. 
Ob ich jetzt eine mit fertigem Wasserblock darauf kaufe oder einen Wasserblock z.b von EK selber drauf baue, macht für mich keinen Unterschied.

Die Frage ist nur kann ich eine 1080 einigermaßen mit einem 120mm Radiator kühl genug halten, da ich ein ITX gehäuse habe.


----------



## Bragir (19. August 2017)

*AW: MSI GTX 1080 Wasserkühlung mir nur 120mm Radi?*

Bei der Grundregel (pi mal Daumen) 100 Watt wärmeabfuhr per 120mm --> gedrosselt schon,aber damit wirste den Boost net lang halten bzw. nicht gut OCen können.


----------



## HisN (19. August 2017)

*AW: MSI GTX 1080 Wasserkühlung mir nur 120mm Radi?*

Bau die Wakü extern.


----------



## Kitsune-Senpai (21. August 2017)

*AW: MSI GTX 1080 Wasserkühlung mir nur 120mm Radi?*

Mal ganz dumm gefragt: Passt ne 1080 überhaupt in so n ITX Gehäue!? Und wo läßt du die Pumpe & den AGB!?


----------

